# What Types Would You Most/Least Like To Date?



## Belladonne (Mar 22, 2014)

State your type and why you chose the other type in your answer!  Try to avoid too much typism, or the mods will get probably get annoyed as us lol. That said, a few stereotypes will probably pop up in this thread, so, likewise, take all you read with a pinch of salt.

Personally, I'm an ENTJ and for me:

-Would most like to date: An ENFP (a fellow extrovert would be good because I'm about 90% E, and I want someone who "gets" all the intuitive concepts I come up with and is fun and friendly. Have known a couple of them in the past, they're amazing). I actually had trouble deciding between them and ISFJs, though (the latter are loyal, gentle and caretaking in my experience).

-Would least like to date: An ISFP (had a couple of romantic experiences with them in the past... Bad bad bad. Also, it could just be the guys I knew (probably was) but they were quite diva-ish and sulky and unreliable (dominant Fi?), and I felt like I was expected to mother them and chase them around and deal with their mood swings which I didn't like. Being my shadow type also means they tend to bring out the worst in me).

Have fun!


----------



## AstralVagabond (Apr 8, 2014)

NFs. NFs are the ultimate temperament. Intuitive because I need someone who can 'see the big picture' like I can and Feeling because I find the soulful beautiful. The only person whom I've romantically loved was an INFJ so, of course, that's my favourite type of all. I also have an ISFJ best friend, so I agree that they're wonderful, but for a romantic partner, I think I'd need someone who can see the world as broadly as I can.


----------



## Belladonne (Mar 22, 2014)

AstralVagabond said:


> NFs. NFs are the ultimate temperament. Intuitive because I need someone who can 'see the big picture' like I can and Feeling because I find the soulful beautiful. The only person whom I've romantically loved was an INFJ so, of course, that's my favourite type of all. I also have an ISFJ best friend, so I agree that they're wonderful, but for a romantic partner, I think I'd need someone who can see the world as broadly as I can.


Yep, healthy NFs have that great combination of being more "feely" than us NTs, but still having the ability to see the big picture through their intuition  What's your least favourite type, if you don't mind the question, lol?

The Sensor "down to earth"-ness can be nice, and I definitely wouldn't want to date someone as driven as me lol (as an ENTJ, hanging out with laid-back people is refreshing sometimes), I guess that's why I also really like ISFJs.


----------



## bettiepage (May 3, 2014)

I might have a slight problem with dating an Se Dom, or an extremely disorganized P (not in the material sense, but one who is always flaking on me, forgetting my orders, enabling me to be lazy, who has no long-term goal or ambition.) 

I've had a good experience dating an ENFJ, but that is probably type irrelevant. On paper, NFs and ISFxs look fun. 

Overall, type isn't a major factor in sexual/romantic relationships, there is no concrete definition of a type that fits every person of that type. First and foremost I look for someone with similar interests, opinions and hobbies as me, and if we have some mutual interests along with physical attraction, I'll probably date them.


----------



## Hero902 (May 4, 2014)

While i do think it would be good to know her type_ after_ we're dating, i would never pick my partners based on their MBTI type. I think MBTI is a dangerous tool.


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

I'll answer this base on experience bc I don't know a person type until I make them take the test or they tell me and even so I only do it with close friends or my exes 
Most - ISTP bc well I'm married to one and he's my best match not sure about mbti- but 9 years of laughter and bliss with barely any drama - 

I think it works best bc we are complete opposite but we share the same value - I'm enfp as to he's istp - so I help him get in touch with his emotions and feelings as to he help me think and focus better  

Least - ENFJ 
Personality clash really- he's very devoted, loyal as in he wouldn't even look at another celebrity not even girl, consistent and jealous super jealous 

I crave freedom, I hate being tied down, I can't stand neediness and I never knew how confused and how much I'm disgusted by jealousy until I dated him - he tried controlling who I talk to, what I wear, if I space out I get accused of being inconsiderate , he calls me a liar bc I went out to my friends bday without him and there may be boys there and I didn't call to inform him that I will be at a party wtf? We argued nonstop bc I hate being controlled he would apologize and then the next day something crazier would happen. The relationship ended when his BFF who's a friend of mine gave me a bday present . He got jealous and that turned me off, how could anyone think that way of their own BFF ? Haha worst relationship ever 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AstralVagabond (Apr 8, 2014)

Belladonne said:


> Yep, healthy NFs have that great combination of being more "feely" than us NTs, but still having the ability to see the big picture through their intuition  What's your least favourite type, if you don't mind the question, lol?
> 
> The Sensor "down to earth"-ness can be nice, and I definitely wouldn't want to date someone as driven as me lol (as an ENTJ, hanging out with laid-back people is refreshing sometimes), I guess that's why I also really like ISFJs.


Yeah, I see that too. That's why I always feel comforted by my ISFJ best friend's down-to-earthness and simple but happy-go-lucky frame of mind - while also admiring his will to take on routine tasks with mastery while I'm just a genius potato. 

Well, I know that every personality type has good members and bad members; but the types with which I generally get along most badly are ESTP and xSTJs. We're normally stimulated by totally different things in life and caring about totally different values; and they tend to cause so much conflict for no good reason that I often find it really draining to be around them.

But of course, every individual is different! And I know that there are some INTP-y things about me that I shouldn't expect everyone to be big on.


----------



## P.Jul (Apr 24, 2014)

-Most likely to date: Definitely drawn to the INTJ personality. Based on my friendships and having had a relationship with one before, their intelligence, leadership abilities, and my feeling at complete ease around them, all adds to my attraction to this type.
Also, I've never spoken to a male INFJ face-to-face and one-on-one before, but that certainly intrigues me as well.
-Lease likely to date: ESTP and ESTJ. Both types have made me feel intimidated, misunderstood, and extremely anxious being around. I feel like my conversations with them always mandates walking on glass in choosing subjects to discuss. I know that arguing for them=accomplishment of tasks/resolving issues, but as someone who is absolutely terrified of conflict, this adds stress to my relationships with these types.

As others have said, I understand that a type does not merit an individual's personality being "good" or "bad" for dating, and it'll be fascinating to me to see what the type of the man I end up marrying will be.


----------



## Kingdom Crusader (Jan 4, 2012)

I'm an INTP.

Would most like to date: ENTPs. They are the most similar to me, besides INTPs. I never feel on edge around them. They don't make me feel uncomfortable in the least, and tend to make me laugh. We seem to be able to talk about whatever comes up. And I like that they are very easy going and generally not intrusive, even more so than myself. Also, I think the big happy kid in them is so adorable.

Least like to date: ISTJs. The ones around me have just left a bad taste in my mouth, my dad being the biggest reason for it. I just don't care for being around others who always have negative things to say, especially about other people. Among my dad, this one guy I went out on several dates with, my brother's friend, my sister's friend, sister's ex boyfriends, and so on.... they would always say other people are stupid. They always had something bad to say about everyone around them. I just don't see how anyone can stand to be around these individuals. There's other things that they do that I don't find agreeable, but I think this is quite enough; you can get the picture. We generally don't get along with each other over the above reason and/or others...


----------



## absyrd (Jun 1, 2013)

Definitely an ENTJ preference


----------



## fillthevoid (Apr 13, 2014)

I'd like to try someone who's an ENFP. Pretty much the extroverted side of me. 

I'd love an ISFJ too. I need someone who can bring me back down to earth when I start drifting off in my thoughts, and someone who's good at organization (I suck at it).

I'd hate dating an ENTJ. I feel they'll be too harsh and will break me.


----------



## Nemurenainda (Apr 19, 2014)

ENTP here.

Going by all my experiences, I'd absolutely love to give dating an INTX a try. The people of those types that I've met are absolute dolls, with their sharp wits and disarming humor. (Mind you, only one has been a boy so far) They keep up with me on such a high level, and when we work on projects or games together, it feels like dancing in sync... with only the occasional misjudgement and stepping on toes. :laughing:

I would like to date an XNFJ, just to try it out. I've only just recently spoken with an INFJ girl online, and I got master trolled, so I have almost no idea of what to think of her. :tongue: She had me laughing until my belly ached, all the way up until she left. She left a mostly favourable impression, but I didn't like how she wasn't being honest with me. 
Obviously, this says nothing of other INFJs... I'm still not sure of the circumstances leading up to our chat.

As for which type I'd least like to date... Erm, I'd have to say ISFJ, even though I've not met a male of that type. They worry too much, and they have this thing where they analyse something even after they've ruled everything out. (This is from my experiences with my friends and mother) They also seem to interpret language differently than I do, because I feel like I have to walk on eggshells around them in order to avoid offending them. 

I can't say I dislike Sensors (not just because I haven't met all of the Sensing types), because ESTPs can be rather charming, with a relatively developed Feeling function. They _can_ be a bit too devilish for my tastes, at times...


----------



## SouthernSaxon (Feb 21, 2014)

This is mostly speculation, but probably an NF, particularly NFJ type would be ideal, I like the idea of someone who is supportive, organised and can relate to my ideas and way of thinking.

Less attractive to me would be other NTs and Sensors, but I'd be open to someone with one of these personality types who had the above traits.


----------



## Belladonne (Mar 22, 2014)

Acidhead said:


> While i do think it would be good to know her type_ after_ we're dating, i would never pick my partners based on their MBTI type. I think MBTI is a dangerous tool.


Oh, I wouldn't really take it too seriously either. This is mostly a fun thread, lol 



P.Jul said:


> As others have said, I understand that a type does not merit an individual's personality being "good" or "bad" for dating, and it'll be fascinating to me to see what the type of the man I end up marrying will be.


Oh, I agree  It's all about the person in question, there are nice/not so great people of every type lol. I do think MBTI points to some traits that people might prefer/not prefer in a partner, though. 

I'm surprised you don't get on with ESTPs btw? I always thought ESTPs and INFJs were one of the "shadow types" that got along fairly well lol. 



absyrd2 said:


> Definitely an ENTJ preference


Well now :wink:


----------



## deemarlene (May 21, 2013)

I'm an INFP.

I like INTJs in theory (I haven't met any in real life, but they seem like really cool people :kitteh: ). I want an introvert because I need my alone time, an intuitive so we can talk about the future, and a judger because they get stuff done.

An ESFJ would probably be someone I'd least like to date. My mother, who is an amazing women, is an ESFJ, but I wouldn't want to date someone with similar characteristics as her.


----------



## Kabosu (Mar 31, 2012)

Most: whatever type the crush is.

Least: person I dislike

Which would kind of be cool if they turned out the same type.


----------



## Laxgort (Apr 12, 2014)

Most: INFxs

Least: xSFJ. I can't understand an xSFJ. I can't.


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

Nemurenainda said:


> I can't say I dislike Sensors (not just because I haven't met all of the Sensing types), because ESTPs can be rather charming, with a relatively developed Feeling function. They _can_ be a bit too devilish for my tastes, at times...


Devilish? You know you want to come over to the dark side. Screw cookies, we've got Longmorn 30 year old single malt. Nothing beats good taste.


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

Laxgort said:


> Least: xSFJ. I can't understand an xSFJ. I can't.


That's because you suck. :wink: It's okay. You're missing out but you'll have an 'okay' life without them.


----------



## P.Jul (Apr 24, 2014)

Oh, I agree  It's all about the person in question, there are nice/not so great people of every type lol. I do think MBTI points to some traits that people might prefer/not prefer in a partner, though. 

I'm surprised you don't get on with ESTPs btw? I always thought ESTPs and INFJs were one of the "shadow types" that got along fairly well lol. 

Like @deemarlene 's experience, my mom is an ESTP, and as well as we can get along, I don't want to live with that type again, honestly haha. I can't completely expose my personality to them without feeling the need to be extremely careful with my words, if that makes sense, and I can, and often am, completely misunderstood in my tone of voice and body language. To her, my personality and that I actually enjoy being alone in order to recharge, is completely foreign and weird.


----------



## JennyJukes (Jun 29, 2012)

SilentNote said:


> I hope you don't take the so called "bias against sensors" in a bad way. The reason I would much prefer avoiding sensors as a romantic partner isn't because I disrespect or think lowly of sensors. It is because my past experience has taught me that most people misunderstand me all the time; and the only ones that can truly understand me are all introverted intuitives. I highly value being understood and accepted in a relationship, so knowing how tricky it is to make that work (especially with sensors), I'd really rather just skip the challenge and take the easy route like a coward.
> 
> How often have you found INTJs act like a snob? Here's the thing, there's a real complex mind behind that wall, but how much effort are you willing to put in to cross it? Most will just sneer at the snob (at face value) and walk away. Would you want to live with that for the rest of your lives?


I mean, it's annoying but I've been around long enough to be used to sensor bias (and it does exist, on all platforms I've been on. It makes sense too) and realise I only want to be around people who don't have that bias (and I have N friends who actually really admire my Si for some reason) but doesn't stop me from wanting to educate against bad stereotyping.

Absolutely you should avoid any romantic partner that you don't feel you would mesh well with - then again, if you told me I'd end up with an INTP, I'd have laughed in your face. Of course, he's not an Ni-dom but he says I understand him and care for him better than anyone else ever has and most his friends (and his ex) are Ns.

When you say introverted intuitives do you mean Ni doms, all INxx? Just curious.

Unfortunately I've met plenty INTJ snobs online - but when you say INTJ the first person I think of IRL is a lovely INTJ male friend of mine. We met up with a bunch of extroverts and the two of us stayed at the back talking about random rubbish. He was very pleasant. He also messaged me later to apologise because he had accidentally hurt me - he hit my head off the bed and apologised then but he couldn't get it out his head and apologised both the next day then several weeks later  He also messaged me when he thought something was wrong with me, which was nice. He's the least snobby person I've met - we've definitely disagreed on many views (political and personal) but he's always been respectful of my view and position. He's never complained about people not understanding his mind either even though he's quite reserved and introverted - I am too so I think that's where the mutual understanding comes in.




SilentNote said:


> If anything you're immediately proving my point. Wait until you have a 5 hour conversation with a Dom Ni user then come back and tell me there's a real simple mind behind that appearance. But you won't because you already think I'm a snob to think that I have a "complex mind".


I don't think you're a snob - just wrong. Most Ni-doms I know are normal people and conversation flows well. 



> INTJs are not snobs, but they appear like snobs (sometimes). There's a difference. The appearance is the "wall" that most will not take an effort to cross, as you've just shown yourself. Why carry a snobbish appearance you ask? Years and years of bad past experiences of course.


Introverted, reserved people (which INTJs often fit into) are some of my favourite people to try understand and break down walls tbh. I'm an sx-dom which might make a difference.



> If you take a neutral perspective and read most of the MBTI materials, I don't think you'll find INTJs & INFJs associated with straightforward simplicity.


People aren't materials or theory though - they're people. Both simple and complex IMO. I understand how Ni works I just can't understand why people use it - of course I don't! I'm an Ne user.



> I'm not sure how that idea got across but I'm pretty sure I meant to say "they can't understand intuitives".


I can though lmao.



Ashes4719 said:


> There is an odd increase in people wanting to be INTJs as well and I wonder if it is because of the title "Mastermind". Anyway, I even read some of the INTJ comments on here to my partner and he is shocked at some of the blatant generalizations that are made an/d he is the one that got me into MBTI.


I noticed an increase in females typing as INTJ but there are very few that actually are. I know 2 in person. Apparently females typing as xNTJ has been a phase for a while though.



SilentNote said:


> Rudeness is a consideration of feelings. You must understand (to an INTJ) consideration of other's feelings has no weight when it comes discussing neutral concepts (i.e. not specifically about other's feelings). I find that niceties get in the way of seeing the problem at hand clearly (sorry I don't care about putting things nicely, but don't get me wrong I'm a nice person roud.


Sorry, and please don't brush this off as me being a feeler because I think my F-T are quite balanced and I work on my Ti often, but I think the whole "I'm an xxTx so I don't consider feelings" is a complete cop out. You can have your view and not be rude about it - I know the INTJ I know does. Definitely there are some people who disagree with his view and get fully offended. He clashes with an ESTJ because they both have strong views, an INTP because their Ti-Te clashes and an INFJ because he offends her. It's not a sensor thing there, just different functions clashing. 



> n this specific case, the point being discussed is that sensors have difficulty understanding in full the minds of intuitives (especially dominant Ni's).


I don't - stop talking for me.



> I too get along fine with sensors. I have many sensor friends. However, I would not go about explaining some of the most abstract concepts to them because _in my personal experience_ it intimidates them due to failure to understand the abstract language. To filter everything down to concrete examples and language prevents going far with the concepts that I am trying to convey.


It doesn't intimidate us nor do we find it difficult to understand - we just don't hold as much weight in abstract as you do. That doesn't mean you're right and we're wrong.


----------



## brightflashes (Oct 27, 2015)

INTJ

Most - INFP because I like differentiated Fi and I think an intuitive type would be better for me than a sensing type.

Least - ESFJ because I don't tend to "get" people with differentiated Fe and I think this type would probably push my introverted buttons too much.


----------



## Allersky (Nov 22, 2017)

@SilentNote I'm not going to individually quote everything you've said, but a few things I noted that you might want to take into consideration. 

First, don't mistake people not being interested in what you have to say as "not understanding." It's not so much that Sensors don't understand your big, deep intuitive thoughts rolleyes - it's more often that they just don't care. 

Furthermore, you say that Sensors have absolutely no grasp over the way your mind works. In reality, it seems like you're the one who has absolutely zero understanding of what's actually going on in a Sensor's brain.

Second, everyone has a complex mind. You're not special or superior in this regard. Everybody is full of contradictions and no one's mind is straight-forward or uncomplicated. It's what makes people so fascinating, and to believe otherwise is adopting an inaccurately simplistic view of the world.

Third, Ni can be prone to some strange, out-of-touch, yet infuriatingly persistent delusions about the world. This is an assumption on my behalf, but based on your posts you seem to believe that possessing Ni makes you inherently more complicated than the average individual. That would be one of those delusions. 

Finally, you are using functions and MBTI as an excuse for poor social skills and behaviour. Just 'cos I'm ENTP doesn't mean I can act like an absolute narcissist and get away with it. Better to stop hiding behind a theory and actually make an effort to fix your flaws. Such as coming across as a snob.


----------



## SilentNote (Dec 14, 2016)

JennyJukes said:


> I mean, it's annoying but I've been around long enough to be used to sensor bias (and it does exist, on all platforms I've been on. It makes sense too) and realise I only want to be around people who don't have that bias (and I have N friends who actually really admire my Si for some reason) but doesn't stop me from wanting to educate against bad stereotyping.
> 
> Absolutely you should avoid any romantic partner that you don't feel you would mesh well with - then again, if you told me I'd end up with an INTP, I'd have laughed in your face. Of course, he's not an Ni-dom but he says I understand him and care for him better than anyone else ever has and most his friends (and his ex) are Ns.
> 
> ...


There's a lot that I agree about what you said. When I said introverted intuitives in this case I mean INXX. I also have good experience with ENTJs but with ENFJ... it's always like the exchange I just had with @Ashes4719.

I am open to being wrong. In fact I've changed my opinion many times after I realizing that I was wrong. All the sensors that I have met so far has only strengthened my opinion (that sensors struggle to understand the dom Ni mind). You may be a sensor that can fully understand intuitives, but I have not yet been fortunate enough to meet someone like you. So it may be true, that the bias for sensors are unfounded.

Yes indeed people are all complex individuals. I never meant to convey the idea otherwise. It's just easily misinterpreted that way, as my communication skills are still lacking and with the limited words I know I struggle to communicate what I precisely mean.

It is true what I say can often be taken as rudeness, when I'm just being straightforward. I don't intentionally be rude and will try to put things less offensively when I notice it. It's just like you don't put a lot of weight into abstraction, I don't hold a lot of weight in niceties. But yes, putting things politely is something worth working at.

I'm not trying to talk for you. I'm only sharing my preference of which type I'd most likely/least likely date. What I like and least like has a lot to do with my preconceived ideas that were derived from my past experiences. While my preconceived idea that sensors struggle to understand INTJ/INFJ mind may be untrue, it is nonetheless the belief I hold. Being an INTJ, the only way this belief will change is if I see enough evidence of the contrary. But JennyJukes, you might just completely change my mind if we do have the pleasure of meeting someday!

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## SilentNote (Dec 14, 2016)

Allersky said:


> Furthermore, you say that Sensors have absolutely no grasp over the way your mind works. In reality, it seems like you're the one who has absolutely zero understanding of what's actually going on in a Sensor's brain.


It is possible that I absolutely zero understanding of what's actually going on in a Sensor's brain. Although I am quite doubtful. I'll have to reflect on this.



Allersky said:


> Second, everyone has a complex mind. You're not special or superior in this regard. Everybody is full of contradictions and no one's mind is straight-forward or uncomplicated. It's what makes people so fascinating, and to believe otherwise is adopting an inaccurately simplistic view of the world.


There's a misunderstanding here. When I used to word complex, it is not meant to convey the idea that it is special, superior or desired; complex being a complex web of ideas that is difficult to put into words. I've not met an intuitive that can easily explain precisely how their Ni brain is wired. But one can easily tell a complete story (Si). In that way I mean complex vs straightforward, not complex vs simple.



Allersky said:


> Third, Ni can be prone to some strange, out-of-touch, yet infuriatingly persistent delusions about the world. This is an assumption on my behalf, but based on your posts you seem to believe that possessing Ni makes you inherently more complicated than the average individual. That would be one of those delusions.


Again, the misunderstanding here is similar to the one above. Everyone is a complicated and complex individual. But the ideas formed is (based on my understanding) complex. For e.g. Einstein's theory of relativity is a complex idea (theory).



Allersky said:


> Finally, you are using functions and MBTI as an excuse for poor social skills and behaviour. Just 'cos I'm ENTP doesn't mean I can act like an absolute narcissist and get away with it. Better to stop hiding behind a theory and actually make an effort to fix your flaws. Such as coming across as a snob.


I don't think I have given anything that qualifies as an excuse thus far in this thread. While I don't have stellar interpersonal skills, most who have met me find me pleasant to interact with. I'm conferred with certain strengths being wired this way, though at a cost of my weaknesses. I do work on my weaknesses, but I also know that I can never make my weaknesses stronger than my strengths. I hope you understand that.


----------



## Ashes4719 (Apr 2, 2019)

@SilentNote I have been reading your posts after my comment and I am glad that you are open minded! I have read several posts on here by other Ns, not just INTJs, that is a little degrading to sensors and I just don't think that is very inclusive. Then, when they are confronted with that they try to defend their stance even more. I really appreciate your comments about being open because not a lot of people do that. Also, I wouldn't base all of your interactions with ENFJs off the few you had. I usually am pretty agreeable but I think sometimes the F vs T comes into play. I _felt_ like your comments were a little condescending towards sensors and it sounds like you _thought_ I had no personal expereince with Ni doms and was just trying to attack you. Haha well, I did talk with my partner about this and he told me not to respond because like you can probably guess he is the more level headed ones at times but I thought I would just apologize for any aggressiveness or personal attack I did. That was not my intentions, and I instead of engaging in a discussion with you I came off as bitter. I don't really care about social niceties as much as I think other Fe doms do but I feel like when you are typing on a forum you do have to be careful the word choice you use. I am still learning this for sure.

Um, I do agree that we probably have stayed together for as long as we do have similarities but I think it is also because we are so opposite. I think being with a Ni-Te has definitely given me a fuller picture on life compared to if I dated another Fe or Fi dom and I know he agrees. As for us both being N, I think that just makes communication and understanding easier. Anyway, I hope that I didn't totally ruin your thoughts on ENFJs or make your experience on PerC worse in any way.


----------



## Bunniculla (Jul 17, 2017)

A lot of N types are basing their decision on their own personal experiences. Ironic, isn't it?


----------



## TinkeringSquirrel75 (Apr 22, 2019)

For me, its definately now, ENFP. 

My Gf and i had explored her "type" and found out that it is ENFP, i had previously known that i was INTJ-A, and asked her to take test, of course corresponding literature indicates that ENFP are great matches, as they tend to balance each other INTJ/ENFP. 

I could not agree more. Not that reading about it makes it so, but reading it only confirms what her and i have been saying all along during out 8 months of dating. 

I find ENFP to be very endearing, caring and also quite amusing  . all great qualities for us introverts, to pull us out of our shell. 

we have also took the other tests for personality and they all just keep confirming who/what we are. I appreciate that she is tolerant of my flaws, and helps me to see things in a not-so-clinical view.


----------



## PinkRoses (Apr 21, 2019)

Blushhhh, what can I say. When we met, a long time before we eventually got together, like almost a year and a half, I already instinctively felt a deep connection and a desire to be close. Yet both TinkeringSquirrel and myself not really being the kind of person to initiate something when we are attracted to someone, it finally in the end was me who acted on a beautiful dream I had one night in August of last year, that finally gave me the courage to come forward. A decision I have until this day not regretted and we have only become close since. As far as I'm concerned even, the INTJ is the perfect match. We both have equal chance to grow and what one lacks, the other makes up for xxxx


----------



## JennyJukes (Jun 29, 2012)

Bunniculla said:


> A lot of N types are basing their decision on their own personal experiences. Ironic, isn't it?


"I don't like/want to date sensors because they're not open-minded. I'm only open-minded enough to date or communicate with other Ns" 
Met my boyfriend on typology. Immediately attracted to each other's strengths and our personalities clicked. Never once made comment on me being a sensor or a normie ISFJ, he's always been supportive of me.


----------



## Bunniculla (Jul 17, 2017)

JennyJukes said:


> "I don't like/want to date sensors because they're not open-minded. I'm only open-minded enough to date or communicate with other Ns"
> Met my boyfriend on typology. Immediately attracted to each other's strengths and our personalities clicked. Never once made comment on me being a sensor or a normie ISFJ, he's always been supportive of me.


That's the classic special snowflake syndrome often accompanied by sayings such as "Nobody understands me, I am so different, I'm not like all the other girls/guys. Therefore, since I cannot fit in with the rest of society, I must make myself feel better by demonstrating how special/different and therefore *superior *I am to these normies". It's a shame to the more mature, correctly typed Intuitive people.


----------



## Janna (Aug 31, 2018)

Bunniculla said:


> A lot of N types are basing their decision on their own personal experiences. Ironic, isn't it?


I'm torn between not wanting to contribute to the hostile tone of this thread and wanting to understand this stereotyping... 

Why is it ironic if N types want to learn from their past experiences when it comes to dating? What would be the less embarrassing way to go about it?


----------



## PinkRoses (Apr 21, 2019)

Janna, maybe TinkeringSquirrel75's post on dating people that are like your exes can be of any help.


----------



## Bunniculla (Jul 17, 2017)

Janna said:


> I'm torn between not wanting to contribute to the hostile tone of this thread and wanting to understand this stereotyping...
> 
> Why is it ironic if N types want to learn from their past experiences when it comes to dating? What would be the less embarrassing way to go about it?


We're talking about two different things here. You're not incorrect to want to use past experiences to understand your dating life/choices more. There is nothing wrong with that.

What I was referring to was the terrible misinformation that is commonly spread and redundantly placed into the form of typing tests and other typing indicators that equate basing personal experience to S in general. I was merely making a snarky remark on it, hoping it would open the eyes of some of the typists existing in this thread and many others all over the internet.


----------



## JennyJukes (Jun 29, 2012)

Janna said:


> I'm torn between not wanting to contribute to the hostile tone of this thread and wanting to understand this stereotyping...
> 
> Why is it ironic if N types want to learn from their past experiences when it comes to dating? What would be the less embarrassing way to go about it?


It's the fact people say SJs can't be creative or open minded because they only rely on past experience, for N's to then think it's fine for them to be closed minded about sensors because "experience". It's hypocritical.

We all do things based on experience yet we limit it to SJs and use it in a way to stereotype us as being simple/shallow/uncreative.


----------



## Bunniculla (Jul 17, 2017)

JennyJukes said:


> It's the fact people say SJs can't be creative or open minded because they only rely on past experience, for N's to then think it's fine for them to be closed minded about sensors because "experience". It's hypocritical.
> 
> We all do things based on experience yet we limit it to SJs and use it in a way to stereotype us as being simple/shallow/uncreative.


You hit the nail right on the head. That is exactly the intent of my original post.


----------



## Janna (Aug 31, 2018)

Yup. I can see how frustrating it can be if you feel that the attitude is that S types can't be creative or open-minded. I'm just not sure if attacking N types for referring to their past experiences is the best way to make your case.

But hey, whatever. I'm not offended. I guess this is an unavoidable part of this kind of anonymous online discussions. 

Off-topic: Sometimes I do wonder (this is _not_ directed to you, JJ or Bunniculla), how people online so often seem so hell-bent on trying to prove how superior they are to others. In real life, the people I know seem to be full of insecurities and feelings of self doubt, but not online. Online everybody's a superior being, only owning up to the cleverest & noblest of traits of whatever personality type they are... even though it's anonymous, and admitting to flaws would not lead to any negative consequences. Weird.


----------



## Xool Xecutioner (Jul 8, 2018)

Going away from this personal drama happening

I'm actually open to any date from any type, though actually it has to do with the general behavior from each temperament (As stereotypical it may be). It depends really on my mood and interest. 

Examples: 

Power-dyanmic and business-like: xxTJ 

Mommy-sque-relationship: xxFJ 

Youthful (and nubile) nymphos: xxFP

Logical banter and solution-finding: xxTP


----------



## Allersky (Nov 22, 2017)

SilentNote said:


> It is possible that I absolutely zero understanding of what's actually going on in a Sensor's brain. Although I am quite doubtful. I'll have to reflect on this.





> I meant to say "they can't understand intuitives".





> sensors have difficulty understanding in full the minds of intuitives (especially dominant Ni's).





> I would not go about explaining some of the most abstract concepts to them because in my personal experience it intimidates them due to failure to understand the abstract language.


Yeah, I would say you don't have a good grasp of what's going on in a Sensor's brain. 



> There's a misunderstanding here. When I used to word complex, it is not meant to convey the idea that it is special, superior or desired; complex being a complex web of ideas that is difficult to put into words. I've not met an intuitive that can easily explain precisely how their Ni brain is wired. But one can easily tell a complete story (Si). In that way I mean complex vs straightforward, not complex vs simple.





> Wait until you have a 5 hour conversation with a Dom Ni user then come back and tell me there's a real simple mind behind that appearance.





> the way intuitive minds are wired are not straightforward (especially with individual variation), as such require effort and time to understand.


Funnily enough, I haven't met anyone that could precisely explain how their brain was wired - intuitive or otherwise. Why? Because _everybody is complex._ That is what I am trying to get through to you. Your brain is not anymore complicated than another person's, that's just how you choose to see it.

Sensors can express themselves in a straightforward manner, that I agree with. They tend to be to-the-point. However, being straightforward in expression does not equate to being straightforward in thoughts. You are not inside their heads. You only see the parts of them that they choose to show you. Sensors also take time and effort to understand, as should be evident by how little _you_ seem to understand about them.

And, again, none of this means that Sensors don't understand Ni-doms. It doesn't mean they are incapable of grasping abstract thoughts or are intimidated by theoretical discussions. They just don't care. It's not a lack of ability, it's a lack of interest.



> I don't think I have given anything that qualifies as an excuse thus far in this thread. While I don't have stellar interpersonal skills, most who have met me find me pleasant to interact with. I'm conferred with certain strengths being wired this way, though at a cost of my weaknesses. I do work on my weaknesses, but I also know that I can never make my weaknesses stronger than my strengths. I hope you understand that.


You're right, I think I did say that was an assumption on my behalf. Admittedly, I had skim-read some parts of your posts last night and was commenting on the bits that stuck out. You do acknowledge that niceties aren't your forte but are something that you could work on. Sorry about that!


----------



## SilentNote (Dec 14, 2016)

Bunniculla said:


> That's the classic special snowflake syndrome often accompanied by sayings such as "Nobody understands me, I am so different, I'm not like all the other girls/guys. Therefore, since I cannot fit in with the rest of society, I must make myself feel better by demonstrating how special/different and therefore *superior *I am to these normies". It's a shame to the more mature, correctly typed Intuitive people.


It's not about superior or inferior.





Allersky said:


> Funnily enough, I haven't met anyone that could precisely explain how their brain was wired - intuitive or otherwise. Why? Because _everybody is complex._ That is what I am trying to get through to you. Your brain is not anymore complicated than another person's, that's just how you choose to see it.
> 
> Sensors can express themselves in a straightforward manner, that I agree with. They tend to be to-the-point. However, being straightforward in expression does not equate to being straightforward in thoughts. You are not inside their heads. You only see the parts of them that they choose to show you. Sensors also take time and effort to understand, as should be evident by how little _you_ seem to understand about them.
> 
> And, again, none of this means that Sensors don't understand Ni-doms. It doesn't mean they are incapable of grasping abstract thoughts or are intimidated by theoretical discussions. They just don't care. It's not a lack of ability, it's a lack of interest.


You know, after reading your post and seeing how far this conversation has gone, it really just reminds me why I have always avoided discussing ideas with non Dom Ni; and again reminded why INTJs tend to recluse into a corner. It is because we are always misunderstood and despite our best efforts, the conversation JUST DOESN'T WORK.

I replied to this thread simply to share my perspective on the OP. @JennyJukes felt irritated by the "sensor bias" and I just wanted to make sure everyone understands that it's NOT about superiority / inferiority / intelligent / stupid / creative / snowflake / open minded / close minded etc. But you people make it really frustrating for us, as evidenced in these recent conversations.

If anything, this thread has only reinforced my idea, and I believe many dom Ni will agree. You don't make it easy for us with the constant hostility when you just do not fully understand our perspectives.

I'm done explaining so I'll let someone else do it. I think these 2 videos are required watching before going any further with the discussion:











@Bunniculla @JennyJukes @Allersky @Ashes4719 I'm going to repeat: *It's not about superiority / inferiority / intelligence / being a snowflake / being creative / being open minded / being close minded etc. It's about a language barrier that is difficult to cross.*

And the recent conversation on this thread had done a dang good job of proving what I mean when I said: Sensors (and to a certain extent even non dom Ni's) have difficulty understanding in full the mind intuitives (especially of dom Ni's)


----------



## JennyJukes (Jun 29, 2012)

SilentNote said:


> ad the recent conversation on this thread had done a dang good job of proving what I mean when I said: Sensors (and to a certain extent even non dom Ni's) have difficulty understanding in full the mind intuitives (especially of dom Ni's)


What about the N's who disagree with you?

well i guess you already answered it but whatever.
let's pretend it's because we can't understand you and you're just misunderstood. that's the easiest way to get out of a discussion. 

until next time roud:


----------



## Hizzie (Apr 20, 2019)

@SilentNote

Spot on. Literally every single one of your notes. I do identify with it entirely.

What is new to me in your post tho is the explanation for not the n/s thing, which is obvious to anyone with half a brain, but the fact that you need not just Ni person but Ni dom person to have the language flow natural. And thatour dear intj fellow explains why theres a glitch in communicating with entjs that doesnt exist with infjs. So Ni firsts and then whats next, Ni seconds or Ne 1st.

And Ssses should have it too like a Se dom should effortesly communicare with another Se dom. Like estj estp.


----------



## JennyJukes (Jun 29, 2012)

Hizzie said:


> @SilentNote
> 
> Spot on. Literally every single one of your notes. I do identify with it entirely.
> 
> ...


ESTJs aren't Se doms?


----------



## Hizzie (Apr 20, 2019)

Oh my error, would you mind correcting it to the right one? Thanks


----------



## KasKas19 (Jul 29, 2017)

I'd most likely date INTP, INFJ and maybe INTJ. I get along with INTP's super well.

I would least likely date ESFJ, ESFP, ENFP, and ENFJ.


----------



## SilentNote (Dec 14, 2016)

Hizzie said:


> Oh my error, would you mind correcting it to the right one? Thanks


ESFP and ESTP are Dom Se.

I want to add: Se/Si and to a certain extent Ne language can be easily understood by all types. But Ni language seem to be exclusive to Ni users (Dom/Aux) only. Other types can understand it but never to its full extent without some serious effort or being surrounded by it from birth.


----------



## Pure_White (Feb 28, 2017)

Don't date INTJ, or else you will be the one take care of everthing about yours date. INTJs are planners but many of them just don't care planning for a date. They will rather sit their ass at home and play video games...


----------



## SilentNote (Dec 14, 2016)

Pure_White said:


> Don't date INTJ, or else you will be the one take care of everthing about yours date. INTJs are planners but many of them just don't care planning for a date. They will rather sit their ass at home and play video games...


I'm so sorry for my wife for doing that all the time. :crying:

Time to look for flights.


----------



## Hizzie (Apr 20, 2019)

PureWhite perc = videogames? )


----------



## SilentNote (Dec 14, 2016)

SilentNote said:


> *isn't because I disrespect or think lowly of sensors*.


First post after the initial sharing, with the intention to make sure JennyJukes did not feel discriminated against. But it has instead become a replay of my life, interacting with (most) people:



Ashes4719 said:


> I do not think any human has a simple mind


Implying that I claimed that any human has a simple mind, when I have not, and was *never* my intention to do so.



SilentNote said:


> *in no way* I was intending to refer sensors being simple minded.





JennyJukes said:


> wanting to educate against bad stereotyping.


My intention to dispel “sensor bias” and clarify the communication gap between S/N has become an issue about bad stereotyping.



JennyJukes said:


> That doesn't mean you're right and we're wrong.


Or about being right or wrong.



Allersky said:


> it's more often that they just don't care.


And they just don’t care.



Allersky said:


> everyone has a complex mind. You're not special or superior in this regard.


And they keep wanting to think that I desire to be superior, aloof and arrogant.



Ashes4719 said:


> I think the language you used could be interrupted as rude





Allersky said:


> Better to stop hiding behind a theory and actually make an effort to fix your flaws. Such as coming across as a snob.


Worse still, from possibility of being taken as rude, I have become rude; regardless of whether I intended, I was or am rude.



SilentNote said:


> Yes indeed people are all complex individuals. I never meant to convey the idea otherwise.





SilentNote said:


> When I used to word complex, it is not meant to convey the idea that it is special, superior or desired;


While I keep repeating.



Bunniculla said:


> A lot of N types are basing their decision on their own personal experiences. Ironic, isn't it?


But not heard, and have to be treated condescendingly.



JennyJukes said:


> "I don't like/want to date sensors because they're not open-minded. I'm only open-minded enough to date or communicate with other Ns"


And more condescendingly.



Bunniculla said:


> That's the classic special snowflake syndrome


While they keep missing the point.



Bunniculla said:


> I must make myself feel better by demonstrating how special/different and therefore *superior *I am to these normies"


Going further and further from understanding the original intention.



Bunniculla said:


> I was merely making a snarky remark on it


That I just didn’t want sensors to feel discriminated against.



JennyJukes said:


> to stereotype us as being simple/shallow/uncreative.


When from the very first post, I wanted to dispel this idea.



Allersky said:


> _everybody is complex._


And now we’re back to square 1.



Allersky said:


> They just don't care. It's not a lack of ability, it's a lack of interest.


They can’t even see the implications of what they are saying.



Allersky said:


> I had skim-read some parts of your posts


Nor their actions.



SilentNote said:


> It's not about superior or inferior.


But I still repeat until I give up.



SilentNote said:


> I'm done explaining


And I do give up.



SilentNote said:


> I'll let someone else do it.


But not the hope of being understood. 

Yet it is futile because when you reach out and they don’t. You’ll never meet.



JennyJukes said:


> let's pretend(…) that's the easiest way to get out of a discussion.


Is it any wonder to you people that INTJs:



> become abrupt and short with people, and isolationists





> often interpret INTJs as cool, aloof and disinterested


*And no, you do not understand the intuitive mind, no matter how much you want to claim otherwise. This is because understanding another individual is not what you can claim, but an appreciation given.*


----------



## Egao (Nov 29, 2018)

I have this preconceived idea that I could date and S or a T but not an ST, but it's nothing like a rule.
Actually, when I have sorted out my career once and for all, it might even end up as a good option.

Lots of ISFJs around me, and I definitely have a soft spot for them. They have this superpower to make you feel all fluffy and fuzzy inside. But it probably wouldn't work between us beyond friendship.

I think I've never met an INTP, but on paper, it seems like it could be a good match. 

I've mostly had relationships with INFPs and ENFPs in my life, and we've stayed friends. 
Would do it again with the right one.

To add something about the current discussion: ISFJs and ISTPs (sensors I'm most familiar with) understand me perfectly. For instance, when I'm down, they seem to be able to _intuitively_ know what damages I've suffered and always suggest steps to be taken for me to recover. The fact that they don't gain that knowledge from the same channels as an N would are unimportant, to say the least.


----------



## Bunniculla (Jul 17, 2017)

@SilentNote

Dude, you know my responses were not a direct attack on you specifically, right? Just as you think I have misread your original intent, you are doing the same exact thing to me. I already said that my post was snarky remark to the typists in this thread and in general, the internet. It was a good opportunity to get people's wheels spinning as a lot of people (once again, not you specifically), will deny there is sensor bias until they have seen the proof themselves, which conveniently, is plain to see in this thread (literal example) and in general, the internet (connection that can be linked together after reading this thread first).

If you are feeling unfairly treated and you truly are trying to convey that you believe Ni language is just so personal to the user that only other Ni types can understand it without superiority undertones, then fine, cool by me. That is your opinion, and I can respect it.


----------



## Ashes4719 (Apr 2, 2019)

SilentNote said:


> ESFP and ESTP are Dom Se.
> 
> I want to add: Se/Si and to a certain extent Ne language can be easily understood by all types. But Ni language seem to be exclusive to Ni users (Dom/Aux) only. Other types can understand it but never to its full extent without some serious effort or being surrounded by it from birth.





SilentNote said:


> *And no, you do not understand the intuitive mind, no matter how much you want to claim otherwise. This is because understanding another individual is not what you can claim, but an appreciation given.*


I just wanted to point out that you have contradicted yourself multiple times in this thread. I am in Ni aux user, I can and do you Ni frequently. What I do not understand is the blatant generalization that is being made in this thread that is hurtful and exclusive to a whole community. Please stop quoting me, please stop mentioning me in this post. I have not responded because I do not care anymore but I just wanted to point out this blatant contradiction. I would love to have this discussion over PM or another thread if you want to keep debating. I hope we can get back to the original post topic. 

Who I would date: Hopefully no one other than the SO I have now but if so someone who baths regularly and loves dogs.

Who I wouldn't date: Any ladies because I am straight.


----------



## SilentNote (Dec 14, 2016)

I was never here to debate.

I came to this thread purely to share.

Then I read about this "sensor bias" thing.

I didn't want sensors to feel discriminated.

So I explained. But I guess I should have kept it to myself as I always do.

That would let the misunderstanding continue.

But what difference would it make?

Some people just want to be the victim of "sensor bias".

And nothing can be said to change their mind.

"Sensor bias" doesn't exist, except in your heads. The communication gap between sensors and intuitive due to the different levels of abstraction is real though.

-----------

P/S: if you are going to accuse of a contradiction, you'd better be ready to show it. I don't really want to go into a full blown debate right here so I'm going to let it slide this time and not push it; but I want to make it clear, I don't think there's any contradiction in what I've posted in this thread. Of course I could be wrong, but the burden of proof is on you.


----------



## SilentNote (Dec 14, 2016)

Bunniculla said:


> @SilentNote
> 
> Dude, you know my responses were not a direct attack on you specifically, right? Just as you think I have misread your original intent, you are doing the same exact thing to me. I already said that my post was snarky remark to the typists in this thread and in general, the internet. It was a good opportunity to get people's wheels spinning as a lot of people (once again, not you specifically), will deny there is sensor bias until they have seen the proof themselves, which conveniently, is plain to see in this thread (literal example) and in general, the internet (connection that can be linked together after reading this thread first).
> 
> If you are feeling unfairly treated and you truly are trying to convey that you believe Ni language is just so personal to the user that only other Ni types can understand it without superiority undertones, then fine, cool by me. That is your opinion, and I can respect it.


Ok, not a direct attack on me. I agree.

But I still felt the sting, because despite not being direct, I felt like I was included in the group that you were attacking.

No hard feelings though. I just wanted to vent some frustration. Hope you understand.


----------



## Janna (Aug 31, 2018)

My previous response about the types I feel I'm most compatible with was based on my past experiences, and it still kinda holds. But the more I think about it, I would most like to date somebody who's passionate about personality typing, whatever their type. 

While it can be frustrating trying to debate these things online with strangers, just based on some random observations and often some unfortunate word choices (a lot of us not being native speakers) - just think of how much more entertaining it would be to actually discuss these things in person with another human that you also do other stuff with!


----------



## JennyJukes (Jun 29, 2012)

Janna said:


> My previous response about the types I feel I'm most compatible with was based on my past experiences, and it still kinda holds. But the more I think about it, I would most like to date somebody who's passionate about personality typing, whatever their type.
> 
> While it can be frustrating trying to debate these things online with strangers, just based on some random observations and often some unfortunate word choices (a lot of us not being native speakers) - just think of how much more entertaining it would be to actually discuss these things in person with another human that you also do other stuff with!


I met my boyfriend because of our interest in personality theory! But we started talking because he was moving to my city, not because of anything MBTI related. He isn't really into it anymore, he's really busy at University but it did used to be one of our main discussions and we'd make playful jokes about each other's type (and still do tbh). We both stopped using MBTI servers because real life became more important and we have some hurdles in the way but I'd send him some things from Perc that we'd discuss occasionally. I guess he grew bored of it and it doesn't do anything for him anymore, he's gotten what he needed out of it. Personality theory always be something that we'll remember though considering it's the reason we even met.


----------



## Bunniculla (Jul 17, 2017)

SilentNote said:


> Ok, not a direct attack on me. I agree.
> 
> But I still felt the sting, because despite not being direct, I felt like I was included in the group that you were attacking.
> 
> No hard feelings though. I just wanted to vent some frustration. Hope you understand.


No hard feelings here either. We all need to vent sometimes.


----------



## sweetiebloomsmbti (Feb 17, 2019)

I think I'd date someone like an INTJ or ENTJ, seeing as I could learn a thing or two to replicate on my own life, maybe even an INFP or ISFP, to try to reconnect with my own sensibility. My top pick would probably be an INFP seeing as I myself am 70% INTP and 30% INFP, so I'd be easier to connect and understand them.
Also, the two INFP's I know have turned out to be so nice that I really wish I could regain contact with them, they're even cooler than what I had expected them to (which was already very cool from the start, since one of them was the best artist in the whole grade and the other one was a cousin that liked most things that I did, and if not, had friends who did), and they themselves felt more interesting that their accomplishments in the end.


----------



## miuliu (Nov 3, 2013)

ENFP and ENTP are most attractive to me. 

With the ENTP, I'd have to emotionally take the lead and kind of "train him" in how to make me happy, but his mind will be pleasing and stimulating enough on it's own. Out of this I get a great deal of comfort and fun, and space for independent growth and change.

With the ENFP, I'd have to give him the reigns emotionally and provoke the sensor-ish side of him, which makes the whole relationship a lot more exciting (for me). The mental connection is often perpetually exciting. Out of this I get being nurtured and stimulated for growth in weak areas.

Other types attract me much more rarely.

I'd least like to date a type like INFP/ISFP. It would be a snooze fest emotionally/sexually as these types tend to be phlegmatic, and their overly tight grip on their elaborate personal value systems would result in us eventually growing apart, as my first instinct is to poke almost all things sacred.


----------



## FishOni (Mar 3, 2016)

NO idea. Anytime I try defining preferences it all just falls apart. Everyone is interesting and has something to offer.


----------



## Stevester (Feb 28, 2016)

Bunniculla said:


> A lot of N types are basing their decision on their own personal experiences. Ironic, isn't it?


You should try the _''Type me''_ forum, it's like....


Intuitive poster:_ ''TAYLOR SWIFT IS A TOTAL INFJ!!''_

Me: _''Why?''_

Intuitive poster:_ ''Because she says and does all this INFJish stuff and she's awesome!!''_

Me: _''But what's your logic behind it? Give me examples''_

Intuitive poster: _''I'm an INFJ and she totally reminds me of me!!''_

Me: _''So is that an example of that deeper intuitive understanding? Thanks.''_





Not saying all self-proclaimed Intuitives on this forum are like that, just saying this is very much a thing.


----------



## Queen Talia (Aug 21, 2017)

Most Likely: ISTP
Least Likely: Every other type (particularly INFPs, no tea no shade)


----------



## Monadnock (May 27, 2017)

Most likely: INFJ and ENFJ
Least likely ESTP and ISTP


----------



## Hype (May 4, 2019)

Most: ENFJ, ENFP, INFP, INFJ
Maybe: ISFP, ISFJ, ESFJ, ESFP, ESTP, ISTP, ENTP, INTP, INTJ
Least: ESTJ, ISTJ, ENTJ


----------



## RandomDudeOnTheInternet (Mar 26, 2019)

Hypothetically if I seriously believed in the MBTI and was a nutjob - ESTJ, because they are supposed to like rules too much.

However I'd date any type which is chill, because labeling people is retarded. Out of all the things that we know, people are by far the most complicated. 16 types don't define how a person is.


----------



## Ocean Helm (Aug 25, 2016)

INxP > INxJ > ENxP > ISxP > ENxJ > ISxJ > ESxP > ESxJ


----------



## Bunniculla (Jul 17, 2017)

Stevester said:


> You should try the _''Type me''_ forum, it's like....
> 
> 
> Intuitive poster:_ ''TAYLOR SWIFT IS A TOTAL INFJ!!''_
> ...


Don't forget that the parents of these same kind of people are often typed (by these people) as Sensors, and because they have soooo little in common and parents don't understand them, they _can't_ be Sensors themselves. News flash, when you become a parent, regardless of your type, you WILL need to take on more responsibilities period. It's not an SJ thing. It's a parent thing.


----------



## Introvertia (Feb 6, 2016)

hohoho, most: ESTP.

least, probably INTJ.


----------



## Queen Talia (Aug 21, 2017)

Hype said:


> Most: ENFJ, ENFP, INFP, INFJ
> Maybe: ISFP, ISFJ, ESFJ, ESFP, ESTP, ISTP, ENTP, INTP, INTJ
> Least: ESTJ, ISTJ, ENTJ


Thanks, I legit get a weird kick out of being in the section that is basically the least likeable.


----------

